# Club or lease



## Thunder (Mar 8, 2010)

Well the time has come to find a new place to hunt. Love the members and club (for the most part), but the rise in cost along with the drama is too much. Go to the woods to get away from drama! 1 member out of out 7 got pushed out and no replacement which rose our cost to $1500 for this coming season. With the gas prices, plus needed repairs to the old camp, food plots, roads, tractor work, ect. it will be well over $2,000 and then have to deal with squabbling.

Looking for a club that hunts hard, has fun together, and is safe. Open to counties south of Cordele, preferably west of 75. Terrell or Lee would be ideal, but open to a good club, or lease in the south zone.


----------



## sidewinder (Mar 9, 2010)

*lease*

check out rayoniers or plumbcreeks web sight the had some small tracts u could get 4 that price.


----------



## nriley (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are still looking for a club, Ours may be a little further away than you want. It's about a hours drive from Macon, towards Savanna off I-16 at exit # 51, we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. Lots of members bring there wives and kids. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
( www.laughingbuck.webs.com  ) Neal 770 335-6103


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2010)

*Terrell County*



nriley said:


> If you are still looking for a club, Ours may be a little further away than you want. It's about a hours drive from Macon, towards Savanna off I-16 at exit # 51, we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. Lots of members bring there wives and kids. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
> ( www.laughingbuck.webs.com  ) Neal 770 335-6103



Thanks for the note. I have secured a tract of my own in Terrell County (300 acres). Great farm and I am really looking forward to hunting that area again! Have 2 good friends that will be on it with me.  May have another tract if it opens up!


----------



## nriley (Apr 4, 2010)

*Happy hunting  !*

Good luck to you and your friends.


----------



## msussmann (May 1, 2010)

*hunting lease*

we need 8 people for our club talbot co 1000 acres 20 miles se of columbus   770 941 8196   marksussmann@att.net


----------



## msussmann (May 20, 2010)

*hunting club*

are you interested in 1000 acres    talbot co   $550             25 miles east of columbus    family type club    call me 770 941 8196  Mark or marksussmann@att.net   Thanks


----------



## buckmaster73 (Jul 28, 2010)

*big horn hunting club*

i seen your add and wanted to tell you about our club. Its 600 acres farm land with plenty of deer,turkey,and some hogs. Also theres a pond you could fish or duck hunt out of and if you bird hunt theres quail and dove also. Theres plenty of woods with hard woods that are beautiful. This is a no drama club. Dues are 700.00  I have only 2 openings left and 1st come 1st serve. you can email me at hudsonbow@gmail.com  or call me at 2294077223


----------



## Thunder (Jul 28, 2010)

*Thanks*

Buckmaster,

Saw you are in Dawson...thanks for the info, but already got a farm just outside of Dawson. Great area, and some big 'uns roam the farms. Good luck this season.

Hey, heard the Dawson Fish House closed down...?  Hope thats not true. But a new Mexican place that is pretty good.


----------



## buckmaster73 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok man if you know of anyone looking for a club i have 2 more openings ok


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 10, 2010)

we are located near midville ga. we have 1629 acres on ogeechee river we dont put up with fussing we just enjoy hunting and spending time in the woods give me a call jason@478-494-2275


----------



## rackhunters1974 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a club in plains ga its qdm 675 a year it covers you and your spouce. It has pond and creek on it . 275 acres pines age from 8 to 15 years old the out line of the proptery is oaks if ya would like more info just give me a call 2293142580 I have some photos also if ya would like me to send


----------

